# DSP1124p



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Guys, I have been able to track one of these unit down at a local music shop, what I need to know, is it as good as I have read, does it have any down sides, 

peter


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... it's good. There's not really any major downsides for it when it comes to using it for a parametric sub eq. Some folks consider its learning curve a down side.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Peter,

I've had mine for a month or so now, and I love it. It's a valuable tool, and I can say that I have noticed a significant difference (improvement). I just wish I had more time to play with it, but my wife just doesn't get that excited about it. 

For the price, I know of nothing else that competes. Give it a try and eBay it or sell it here if you don't dig it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

The learning curve really isn't that big... once you've set one filter it's all easy after that. It just looks intimidating up front.

I've just started toying with mine and the only drawback that I can see is the inability to apply a filter below 20hz but hey, that ain't all that bad, a wide filter at 20hz can affect the lower frequencies then just compensate above that. 

I love mine, wouldn't be without it now that I've started toying around with it.


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok I would say I am convinced,.................Just a little off topic, regarding the RS meter, the original one.

You guys probably already have , but check out this site

http://cygnus.ipal.org/mirror/www.people.Virginia.EDU/~edw3g/rsmeter.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I posted that mod somewhere once or twice. If you do it then you really need to test it to see how accurate it is afterwards, just to make sure. Let's us know if you mod it and how it turns out.


----------



## deepakvali (May 17, 2006)

i would say to use this gadget is not diff, the diff part is to get the correct filters into this gadget for it to function perfectly.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I must say that I have never manually entered the EQ parameters into the BFD by hand, nor would I want to. The MIDI connection is the way to go, and eliminates the need for entering much of anything at all into the BFD.


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Otto said:


> I must say that I have never manually entered the EQ parameters into the BFD by hand, nor would I want to. The MIDI connection is the way to go, and eliminates the need for entering much of anything at all into the BFD.



Hi Otto,
I asume you get software with the unit that alows you to link to your PC....Is that correct.

Peter


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

Loupy,

The software is the Room Equalization Wizard. You will need some hardware for the midi connection. One recommended is the Edirol UM-1X USB-Midi. With that you should be able to send the filters to the BFD.


----------

